# Essential Depot Lye Deal



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a very hard time finding good prices on lye around here, so I was looking for a better price per pound. I found out that Essential Depot is having a sale on lye right now. 32 pounds for $33.33. With shipping, I was afraid that the cost per pound would still be about the same as buying by the pound at the hardware store. However, after the 15% off code to allow for slower shipping and the chance for further discount if you write a review, it worked out to be $1.71 per pound for me. That's about $2 less per pound.

Just thought I'd pass this along. I think the sale lasts until Friday, Jan. 4th.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks LL. Those on the east coast can really benefit from this.

I use Boyer Lye because it is a few hours from me.


----------

